# [GPub] Milano - 19 Febbraio 2010 - Movida Cafè

## .:deadhead:.

C'era una volta, taaanto tempo fà, una tradizione che veniva tramandata da adepto ad adepto, non curante della versione del vostro GCC, delle USE flag, delle CFLAGs e del Desktop Environment...

Questo era :

IL GENTOOPUB

Tempo è passato, molti valorosi sono migrati ad altri lidi, altre distro o altri hobbies, ma il richiamo non è estinto...

E così, questa tradizione si rinnova!

VENERDÌ 19 FEBBRAIO

MILANO

Via Rosales, 9

MOVIDA CAFÈ

dalle 19

http://milano.tonight.eu/aperitivo_happy_hour/movida_kitchen_n_bar

Non siate timidi, troverete una piacevole compagnia di persone con cui conversare e farvi una bevuta tutti assieme...

Tra i tanti, hanno confermato :

```

.:deadhead:.

blackman

akiross

codadilupo

drizzt

... {and counting}

```

ci vediamo direttamente là, non siate timidi è un'ottima occasione per far quattro chiacchiere in buona compagnia  :Mr. Green: 

Rispondete pure qui così vi aggiungo alla lista o via PM per maggiori informazioni  :Wink: 

edit

LoL avevo cannato l'anno  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Scusate, so che questa sera dalle 18 alle 22 (ora gentoo pub) e' previsto uno sciopero dei mezzi pubblici.

Ce ne freghiamo e ci vediamo lo stesso?

Fede

edit: cavolo non scrivo da un po' e sono diventato advocate... ma che cavolo e' !

----------

## DevOne

Purtroppo sono troppo lontano!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Il tempo passa, ma vedo che le buone abitudini rimangono.

Good, good, good   :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ovviamente ce ne siamo fregati  :Wink: 

Al mese prossimo (+/-) stay tuned!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

A parte il titolo che indica febbraio 2009...   :Shocked: 

Mi son perso bellamente questo post e questo invito.

Purtroppo non sono stato a casa nell'ultimo mese e non ho seguito il forum.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Attendo con le antenne dritte il prossimo appuntamento.

Chi eravate?

Saluti.

Andrea

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> A parte il titolo che indica febbraio 2009...  
> 
> Mi son perso bellamente questo post e questo invito.

 

ma infatti, io ho glissato perché pensavo fosse un vecchio post ripescato per qualche motivo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> ma infatti, io ho glissato perché pensavo fosse un vecchio post ripescato per qualche motivo  

 

Blame on me, il prossimo lo posto con anticipo  :Smile:  Ero un po' fuori forma nell'annunciare GPub...

----------

